

My thoughts on Ghost.org - karlcoelho1
http://karl.ghost.io/welcome-to-ghost/

======
akinder
Spam. Title should be "visit my site! Oh and ghost should be free for no
reason."

------
jeffehobbs
The worst post ever on Hacker News? I think so!

